# I want to make you pictures!



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Could you please do one of these?


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Whats her/his name?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

His name was Hermes. We had to put him down last year


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

OKKKkk


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

What one do you want it to look like


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

The first one please.


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is one of them I have made for you


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Here is the other I will/can make more tomorrow just ask me!


----------



## cecillover (Aug 7, 2010)

I can Make cool photos too i am her sister
i have been ediing photos for 3 1/2 years now and i would love too make you photos!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Bumpyy


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

I can make you a video if you give me somemore pictures


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Bumpyy


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Bumpyy


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

***pic heavy***

Can you please do me an edit and a video? Sorry but I'm going to swamp you with pics :lol: Sorry they are so small


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah no prob I love doing pictures what are his/her name(s)


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

i`d love for you to make me some, im the person that started the topic on the pony Lady. just go and take some piccies from there  thanksss x


----------



## Artemis (Apr 27, 2010)

I would like you to make me some. Horse name is Artemis. If possible maybe you could make me a video too. I'll put the link here where you can find more pictures of him. 
Artemis - album Fotoalbumis


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Here are your pictures lovestory10 i will make your video too
















































[IM








G]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/KodeeLuver/show.jpg[/IMG]








Hope you like them i will make you vdeo too


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Jessloveslady here are your pictures I made hope you like yours also
































Hope you like thm


----------



## JessLovesLady (Aug 3, 2010)

aww thank you so much I love them!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

cool my fav is the one that says 3 jumps 2 heart 1 dream! and i like the one that say two hearts together forever


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

and the lil miss lady


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you, they are great!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

with the quote-
Throwing caution to the wind ill run free too -from natasha bedingfields song wild horses :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh wow sorry that pcture is so big!!!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Here barrel racing arab tell me if you want a diff one


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

it looks awsome!! 
but uhm if its not to much trouble i would like to see it a different way to.. if not thats okey this one is really good :]


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Artemis said:


> I would like you to make me some. Horse name is Artemis. If possible maybe you could make me a video too. I'll put the link here where you can find more pictures of him.
> Artemis - album Fotoalbumis


 Im going to make yours soon I found cool pictures of him so yeah


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

PM me and I can give you my facebook name...then you can choose what ever pics you want from my girl's albums


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

OK that will do


----------

